# Tivo Series 3 with Lifetime subscription $300



## acalbear (Aug 3, 2001)

Fine cosmetic and working condition. Comes with HDMI cable, remote and power cord. Would like to sell locally in the SF Bay Area if possible. If not, willing to ship.

Thanks for looking.


----------

